# Saying farewells



## ccazzam (May 9, 2012)

Hi - the OH has got a job and is already in NZ, I've also secured a job and fly Wednesday. We're all excited but the farewells are getting quite intense, to the point that its not like we're emigrating, it's like we're dying!

We've explained Skype etc, but are there any hints or tips to smooth the transition for those back in the UK?

Thanks


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

No...it's awful I'm afraid! Unless they book flights to come & see you soon! We've been here 9mths now & I can still remember the tears like they were y'day even though I know & everyone else knows we've made the right decision...leaving loved family behind is the hardest thing ever :-((

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Leaving friends and family must be the hardest part of emigrating. And it's also the main reason why people go back, in my experience. 

If you can, encourage them to visit as soon as they can. My Mum knew that we were only 24 hours away by plane, but wasn't settled until she came over, and saw where we were living. She said that she could then picture where I lived, and it made it easier.

And get that Skype video phone set up on as many people's PCs as possible before you leave. It makes a huge difference being able to see someone and not just hear them.


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Also if you have a smartphone get viber or something similar on your and family's phones. Allows you to basically text free when you get here which makes people feel much closer and staying in touch is then a daily occurrence. 

I equipped my dad with an iPad before I left. I feared it would be a collision of two ages, the modern and the ancient, but dad took to it really well and iMessages me all the time direct to my iPhone. It's actually getting quite annoying now...


----------



## ccazzam (May 9, 2012)

Hi-thanks, we've set up the webcam. I think iPad might be a bridge too far, iMessage is far too accessible! We only speak once a weekish anyway and see each other 4 times a year. That's why I can't understand how it's all got so BIG in peoples heads.

Did you set up a regular call? I'm a bit worried to do that as those things are difficult to maintain?

I'm just hoping it will all settle down once we are actually gone.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ccazzam said:


> ....Did you set up a regular call? I'm a bit worried to do that as those things are difficult to maintain?....


Absolutely not (in our case). I was worried that if we couldn't make the call for any reason, Mum would worry unnecessarily.
But that might work for others.


----------



## ccazzam (May 9, 2012)

Thanks TopCat my feeling exactly. Well, I guess it's a case of getting through today (family are visiting before we go), trying to get them to see it positively and then hoping it all settles down when we get there. 

My OH was in NZ for 5 months whilst I was back in the UK with the kids, so I guess I know how accessible it is.


----------



## ccazzam (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Toadsurfer and BD123 too, I guess today will be very difficult. Just wish I was on that plane now!


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

ccazzam said:


> Thanks Toadsurfer and BD123 too, I guess today will be very difficult. Just wish I was on that plane now!


It will most defo calm down after a wee while. We didn't set up regular calls either for exactly the same reasons. We have whatsapp in our fones which give free text & Facebook keeps everyone up to date all at the same time. Safe flights x

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

